# Oregon vs Arizona tonight



## Throwback (Dec 5, 2014)

Will Arizona beat Oregon and knock them out of the playoff or is the fix in so the PAC 12 will make a showing?



T


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 5, 2014)

I'd go with the fix but for some reason Arizona seems to have the Ducks #


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 5, 2014)

I think it will be a good game and probably come down to who has the ball last.


----------



## brittthomas (Dec 5, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> I'd go with the fix but for some reason Arizona seems to have the Ducks #



I'm going with this.

Arizona has been on Oregon the past (3?) meetings.

If they don't win, fixed.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 5, 2014)

I think Oregon throttles zona.


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 5, 2014)

Oregon is at full strength, which was not the case the first time they played this year.  With that said, Sona seems to have their number.  I say it's a toss up, but wouldn't be suprised to see Oregon get revenge.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 5, 2014)

I think Oregon wins by between 14 and 30.


----------



## alphachief (Dec 5, 2014)

Go Arizona...beat the "uniforms"!


----------



## MAPSTRE (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm betting on Zona.  Think the Ducks are over-rated.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 5, 2014)

Org,  big


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 5, 2014)

MAPSTRE said:


> I'm betting on Zona.  Think the Ducks are over-rated.



I think they are the most dangerous team in the playoff.  They will be a matchup nightmare for Florida State or Bama.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 5, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> I think they are the most dangerous team in the playoff.  They will be a matchup nightmare for Florida State or Bama.



I agree.....Remember the Utes?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 5, 2014)

These rematches normally go the way of the team that lost the 1st game. 


42-27 Ducks


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 5, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> I agree.....Remember the Utes?



There's a reason you haven't heard me cry about dropping to 4th.

I'd much rather play Bama in New Orleans than the Ducks in Pasadena.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Dec 5, 2014)

I think this weeks games are gonna be massive blowouts. Nobody is gonna take any chances. 

Ducks by 30+.


----------



## tcward (Dec 5, 2014)

Arizona takes it again.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Dec 5, 2014)

ducks dont play well during the week


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 5, 2014)

Wonder what kind of uniforms them ducks will be wearing tonight?Something freaky with feathers?Maybe some gold throwed up in there somewhere?


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 5, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Wonder what kind of uniforms them ducks will be wearing tonight?Something freaky with feathers?Maybe some gold throwed up in there somewhere?



i would love for them to lose along with fsu, baylor, osu and tcu. that would make it interesting.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 5, 2014)

Very difficult to beat the same team twice in a year.
The quack attack by 20 would be my totally useless guess.


----------



## tcward (Dec 5, 2014)

Looks like some empty seats in this 'Mega' bowl.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 5, 2014)

Ducks are all they are quacked up to be.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 5, 2014)

Playing Oregon's hurry up offense has to be a nightmare for a DC.

Zona holds them to a fg.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 5, 2014)

Zona was lucky the  kickoff fumble only led to another FG.
6-0


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 5, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Playing Oregon's hurry up offense has to be a nightmare for a DC.
> 
> Zona holds them to a fg.



Yep and Arizona looks totally outclassed at the moment. The Ducks dropped passes, miscues, and the holding penalty stopped them more than the Zona defense.


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 5, 2014)

Oregon is playing like crud!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 5, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Oregon is playing like crud!



But Zona is woefully hopeless right now. Granted, Oregon has been their own worst enemy, the rain and wet field makes passing difficult, but still the Ducks have owned this first half.


----------



## Horns (Dec 5, 2014)

Way over line


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 5, 2014)

The box score stats are downright stanky for Arizona. 33 TOTAL yards for the 1st half.


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 5, 2014)

Oregons D is underrated.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 5, 2014)

This sucks.  This guy is supposed to be heisman material?


T


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 5, 2014)

Geez... they can't stop a 3 man rush.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 5, 2014)

Alabama is going to rape your ducks if they make it that far

T


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 5, 2014)

Oregon's defense has stuffed Zona this entire 1st half. They are really lucky to only be down by 13.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 5, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> The box score stats are downright stanky for Arizona. 33 TOTAL yards for the 1st half.



Never mind. Down to 26 total yards for the half.


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 5, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Alabama is going to rape your ducks if they make it that far
> 
> T



Don't count on it.  They are playing their worst game I've seen all year and then what happens?  70 yards!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 5, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Don't count on it.  They are playing their worst game I've seen all year and then what happens?  70 yards!



Lol      


T


----------



## Throwback (Dec 5, 2014)

Does Arizona even have an offense?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 5, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Does Arizona even have an offense?



They are terrible.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 5, 2014)

How bad do the other PAC 12 teams suck if this is the best 2 they got?


T


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 5, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Does Arizona even have an offense?



They'll show up in the 2nd half......












..... nah. Just kidding. They are toast.


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 5, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> They are terrible.



Or is Oregons D way better than advertised!



Throwback said:


> How bad do the other PAC 12 teams suck if this is the best 2 they got?
> 
> 
> T



They are all horrible!  ;-)


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 5, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Or is Oregons D way better than advertised!



Oregon's D has played well tonight but it looks more like Zona's offense just sucks. Their qb has been off all night. They haven't gotten anything whatsoever going.  We'll see what happens in the 2nd half.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 5, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Don't count on it.  They are playing their worst game I've seen all year and then what happens?  70 yards!



You sound like ODR.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 5, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep and Arizona looks totally outclassed at the moment. The Ducks dropped passes, miscues, and the holding penalty stopped them more than the Zona defense.



X2



Throwback said:


> How bad do the other PAC 12 teams suck if this is the best 2 they got?
> 
> 
> T




I know. Pretty ugly.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 5, 2014)

Anybody else think the Dr. Pepper runner up had the same confused look as the Arizona QB?


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 5, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Anybody else think the Dr. Pepper runner up had the same confused look as the Arizona QB?



Dude....you just lost to a girl. 

I will say. ..she was slow and steady. Didn't miss one push.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 5, 2014)

New QB for Arizona.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 5, 2014)

Mariota would make a great SEC backup quarterback.

T


----------



## Throwback (Dec 5, 2014)

3 yards in the first half and you think I can get a yard on 4th down? 


Fire Arizonas coach whoever he is. 


T


----------



## Throwback (Dec 5, 2014)

Do these schools have a band i don't hear any



T


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 5, 2014)

Throwback said:


> 3 yards in the first half and you think I can get a yard on 4th down?
> 
> 
> Fire Arizonas coach whoever he is.
> ...


Rich Rod. Got fired from Michigan a couple of years ago. 

Yeah, the 4th down attempt was pretty bad. The entire O line got pushed back 3-4 yards.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 5, 2014)

Is oregon a state or what ?


T


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 5, 2014)

51-0 for a final sound about right?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 5, 2014)

TD Arizona.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 5, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> 51-0 for a final sound about right?



51~7


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 5, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> TD Arizona.



Talk about blown coverage.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 5, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Do these schools have a band i don't hear any
> 
> 
> 
> T



Arizona's band left at halftime.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 5, 2014)

rjcruiser said:


> Talk about blown coverage.



Yeah, you can't get any more open than that.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 5, 2014)

no way this is a top 10 or 25 team. oregon sucks and so does arizona.


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 5, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> no way this is a top 10 or 25 team. oregon sucks and so does arizona.



Look at the bright side.  That will make it an easy blowout for whoever gets to face them in the playoff.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 5, 2014)

Oregon is looking a bit better in the 2nd half. I don't see them playing 2x in a row.

Hard to tell as Arizona is playing awful.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 6, 2014)

I'd pick Arizona over tcu/Baylor. Even fsu. I don't see why ppl think they are so bad.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 6, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Look at the bright side.  That will make it an easy blowout for whoever gets to face them in the playoff.



Nice try. I've seen Oregon when they were clicking on all cylinders. The sloppy field conditions had more to do with the bad play of the 1st half than anything.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 6, 2014)

Oregon punches the first ticket to the CFB playoff. 

They flat out whooped Arizona.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 6, 2014)

Or Arizona sucks


----------



## huntersluck (Dec 6, 2014)

I am glad Oregon won but I don't understand what happened to Arizona. They had a good year and had beaten Oregon the last two times they played and to suck that bad is hard to understand.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 6, 2014)

huntersluck said:


> I am glad Oregon won but I don't understand what happened to Arizona. They had a good year and had beaten Oregon the last two times they played and to suck that bad is hard to understand.



the fix was on!!!


----------



## drhunter1 (Dec 6, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> the fix was on!!!



It certainly looked like it. If you go back and watch the tape, every big play Oregon had offensively, there was obvious flagrant holding keeping the Oregon qb from getting sacked and a ref right there to see it. It was bad.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 6, 2014)

huntersluck said:


> I am glad Oregon won but I don't understand what happened to Arizona. They had a good year and had beaten Oregon the last two times they played and to suck that bad is hard to understand.





fish hawk said:


> the fix was on!!!





SEC bias!



T


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 6, 2014)

Oregon was shamming last night!!!


----------



## BobSacamano (Dec 6, 2014)

idiots...


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 6, 2014)

BobSacamano said:


> idiots...



Who?


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 6, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Or Arizona sucks



Zona beat UTSa by 3, Nevada by 7, Cal by 4 and Washington by 1.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 6, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Zona beat UTSa by 3, Nevada by 7, Cal by 4 and Washington by 1.



Sounds like FSU.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 6, 2014)

I turned the game on and wife's first comment was "they're all so LITTLE"


Lol


T


----------



## BobSacamano (Dec 6, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Who?



whoever wants to fit in that label today. 


mainly those that think there is a "fix" on.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 6, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Or Arizona sucks



Mostly this.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 6, 2014)

BobSacamano said:


> whoever wants to fit in that label today.
> 
> 
> mainly those that think there is a "fix" on.



Got up on the wrong side of the bed....Huh?


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 6, 2014)

Throwback said:


> I turned the game on and wife's first comment was "they're all so LITTLE"
> 
> 
> Lol
> ...



That's what I was thinkin also.


----------



## BobSacamano (Dec 6, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Got up on the wrong side of the bed....Huh?



no thats my normal honest attitude.

It's just funny when folk think games are fixed because of human error on calls with elite athletes moving at a high rate of speed. Conspiracy theories in every thing in life I guess.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 6, 2014)

BobSacamano said:


> no thats my normal honest attitude.
> 
> It's just funny when folk think games are fixed because of human error on calls with elite athletes moving at a high rate of speed. Conspiracy theories in every thing in life I guess.



You go around calling people idiots in real life or just on the internet?


----------



## BobSacamano (Dec 6, 2014)

Quit bullying. Are you one that thought the fix was on? I'm so uninterested in it that I haven't even looked to see if you are... thus being offended. 

But if the shoe fits then yes I do in both places.


----------



## BobSacamano (Dec 6, 2014)

A long time ago when this place got started there was an admin here I always liked. "Idiots" was his catch phrase he liked to call everyone here. So I dedicate this thread to Jim Thompson.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 6, 2014)

BobSacamano said:


> A long time ago when this place got started there was an admin here I always liked. "Idiots" was his catch phrase he liked to call everyone here. So I dedicate this thread to Jim Thompson.



Did you get banned and come back as another?


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 6, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Did you get banned and come back as another?



Appears so ,I think it was during the duck boy debacle.


----------



## Steven Farr (Dec 6, 2014)

Free Jim Thompson


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 6, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> You go around calling people idiots in real life or just on the internet?



He does it pretty much every day in real life as well.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 17, 2014)

mizzippi jb said:


> He does it pretty much every day in real life as well.



LOL....He didn't last long,did he?I guess the holding back from being a jerk finally made him snap!!!
Never fear I'm sure he'll be back.


----------

